

Google brings Windows apps to Chrome OS in latest Microsoft attack - ibsathish
http://www.theverge.com/2014/2/13/5407650/google-windows-apps-chrome-os-vmware

======
davidgerard
... so you can run your Windows apps in a licensed copy of Windows in a VM.

And here I was hoping for Google resources to be put into Wine ...

------
degenerate
Clickbait if I've ever seen it.

